# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Jeuk & brokkelige afscheiding

## niempje

hallo,

sinds gisteren heb ik jeuk aan de vagina en de afscheiding heeft een brokkelig uitzicht (doorschijnend met witte vlekjes). Weet iemand wat dit is? :Confused:

----------


## Nikky278

Hey,

het hoeft niet per se iets ergs te zijn... misschien is het wat geirriteerd... Verkeerde zeep gebruikt, ander wasmiddel, of misschien iets anders? Maar heb je de afgelopen tijd onveilige gemeenschap gehad, is het altijd verstandig je even te laten testen op soa's. Better safe than sorry  :Wink: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Petra717

ik sluit me helemaal aan bij Nikky...

Sterkte meid!

Petra

----------


## henrieke

het kan ook een schimmelinfectie zijn......

sterkte

----------


## Irmeaux

Ik heb ook zoiets, en dan ook met blaasjes of bultjes rondom m'n schaamlippen.. en het jeukt en doet best wel veel pijn, kan er bijna niet meer door fietsen, haha
Ik heb ongeveer 3 weken terug voor het eerst seks gehad, onveilig, zwangerschapstest was negatief, en de dag na de test werd ik ongesteld, en dat is nu al 2 weken zo..
Is het een SOA ofzo? ik snap hetn iet meer, maar durf niet meteen naar de dokter te gaan.
Ohja: toen ik ongesteld werd ben ik begonnen met de pil. voor het eerst. Dus het kan ook daardoor komen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Irmeaux,

Jouw klachten klinken naar een Soa meid.. Onveilige seks, bultjes/blaasjes/jeuk/afscheiding... Zou zo snel mogelijk even een testje doen! En ondertussen géén seks meer hebben! Ook de persoon waarmee je onveilige seks gehad hebt (hij is wss degene van wie jij het hebt) inlichten, óók deze persoon moet zich laten testen!!

Verder is het goed dat je aan de pil gegaan bent, maar probeer óók zovaak mogelijk condooms te gebruiken! Helemaal de eerste keren dat je met iemand naar bed gaat.. Zo voorkom je Soa's! 

Hier is verder nog een artikeltje met overzicht van Soa's : http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11118
Je huisarts zal je verder inlichten over wat het precies is en welke medicijnen je ervoor krijgt etc.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Irmeux,
Als je niet naar je huisarts wilt omdat je je bij hem/haar niet fijn voelt of als je de rekening niet bij je ouders op de deurmat wil krijgen dan kan je ook een SOA test laten doen kosteloos (gaat geloof ik tot 23 jaar, maar kon dat zo even niet snel vinden) en desgewenst anoniem bij een GGD in de buurt. Op http://www.ggd.nl/ kun je je postcode invullen en kijken welke vestiging in jou buurt is.
Succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Irmeaux,

Jouw klachten klinken als een schimmelinfectie (SOA).
Hier in België kun je bij de apotheek zonder voorschrift Gyno Daktarin kopen, wat zorgt dat de infectie weggaat.
Ga 's naar je apotheek en koop die Gyno Daktarin ... als je pijn,jeuk en bultjes weggaan weet je dat het een schimmelinfectie (SOA) is; die dus wél in je lichaam blijft en waarvan je kunt verwachten dat deze nog vaker gaat 'opduiken' ... bij stress en vermoeidheid oa kan deze de kop weer opsteken.

Gaan je klachten niet over, dan moet je zéker eens een ondezoek laten doen bij de gyneacoloog ... het kan dan eventueel erger zijn, zoals het beginstadium van baarmoederhalskanker!! Niet te licht mee omspringen met deze klachten meid!!

Sterkte en succes!!!

----------


## Irmeaux

Aaah,
heel erg bedankt voor advies iedereen, ik heb woensdag om tien over 2 een afspraak bij de dokter voor SOA-test.
Als er iets over bekend word, dan laat ik het gelijk weten

x

----------


## Sylvia93

Geen probleem hoor! Goed dat je een afspraak gemaakt hebt! Ben benieuwd wat er uit komt, zodat ze je er snel iets voor kunnen geven zodat je van dat vervelende gevoel afbent!

Succes woensdag!

----------


## Irmeaux

Haha idd, het is gelukkig al een stuk minder geworden, afentoe nog wel jeuk enzo, nu doet het meer pijn :/ Das wel irriant met lopen/fietsen. Vooral fietsen haha :P 

Dankjewel!

----------


## Sylvia93

En hoe was het bij de dokter? Ben je al wat wijzer geworden?

----------


## Irmeaux

Ja! het is een soort schimmelinfectie dinges, heb pillen/tabletten gekregen voor erin te schuiven als een tampon, hoe hij dat zo mooi bechreef, en morgen ga ik ff zalfje ophalen (: Over een week of 2 zou het helemaal over moeten zijn ^^
xoxox

----------


## Agnes574

Ben blij dat je naar de dokter bent gegaan!!
Hopelijk ben je snel klachtenvrij!!

Zal voor jou zelf ook wel een opluchting zijn denk ik ... het beestje heeft een naam  :Wink:

----------


## Irmeaux

Haha ja ik ben er wel blij mee met dat ik nu weet wat het is..
een hele opluchting!

----------


## Sylvia93

Goed dat je er nu iets voor gekregen hebt! Zal een stuk schelen denk ik! Succes met de kuur!

----------


## Irmeaux

Dankjewel! (:
xox

----------

